# unknown african



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Unknown african. Came with a tank I bought, any ID appreciated


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Placidochromis milomo


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

also it came in very sad conditions


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

saturnine said:


> also it came in very sad conditions


He's actually looking much better than the picture, it doesn't really do him justice. He did spend a couple hours in a 5 gallon bucket and switch tanks today so I'm sure he's a little shocked.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

noki said:


> Placidochromis milomo


I looked at the profile here for that species. The lip and body shape match, but the coloration is very different. Does this breed have different color morphs?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

tannable75 said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> > Placidochromis milomo
> ...


It doesn't have different colour morphs, but it does have some degree of variability. I believe Placidochromis milomo is correct as well.


----------

